# Relocating to Lucca - ciao a tuti!



## Indigo_1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ciao all,

My family and I currently planning on moving back to Italy, and in particular to the Lucca / Tuscany area.

My wife is Italian and I've spent a few years living in Milan and other places, so we know the country well, however Tuscany would be new for both of us.

We're now living in London but feel that it is as good a time as any to start planning for the next chapter in our adventure 

We'll be heading over a few times in the coming months (as flights and general travel hopefully start getting back to normal), but I was wondering if anyone had thoughts or comments about any particularly good places to consider in Tuscany?

I had proposed Siena as a good base, however, as we've got friends already living near Montecatini Terme I think we're now mainly looking in the northern part of the region.

Does anyone have views on the southern part of the Capannori area - it seems to be well placed for Lucca (20 mins away) and has some great hilltop towns too, as well as a good stock of properties that are not too remote either.

Grazie a tutti ed a presto!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you need to work? If so start with that. You'll want to live near your work.


----------



## Indigo_1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ciao Nick,

No, our work is mainly online, so we don't really need to live too close to any place for jobs.

One thing we do want to ensure is that there is a decent internet connection available, as I do remember this sometimes being a bit hit and miss in the past - have things improved in terms of the overall infrastructure / availability / speeds?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In cities or major towns these days 100 Mb/s fibre to the cabinet is likely considered bottom level. You may find 200 Mb/s in some areas. Maybe in Florence centre you might find a small amount of 1Gb/s service but I wouldn't count on it. Download speeds of course.

The further from the towns you move the more likely you'll have to live with DSL at 20Mb/s . For the same price.


----------



## ilsognatore (Aug 3, 2020)

A London friend has had a family house in Roggio (above Lucca) for several decades, so she knows the area very well. Happy to connect you if you'd like a chat.


----------

